

Ask HN: What's up with DBpedia - enrmarc

So, I just saw a programming contest about using linked open data. I&#x27;ve been doing some research and I found something really interesting: DBpedia[0] (structured information from Wikipedia). So, as usual I searched DBpedia on HN, but it seems that it hasn&#x27;t attracted much attention. Why?<p>[0]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dbpedia.org&#x2F;
======
brudgers
Wikipedia tends to utilize open data from.other sources, e.g. data.gov. A
person interested in that data would probably be better served going straight
to the source. Similar considerations would apply to other areas of interest.
In the end, Wikipedia only alloes data whose source can be cited not the
posting of original scholarship.

------
syllogism
WikiData is the newer hotness

